# General > Gardening >  Aged Whiskey Barrels For Sale ( Empty Unfortunately)

## majic

Whole whiskey barrels for sale can be used for water butts or half barrels for planters.

£50 per whole barrel

£30 per Half

----------


## SkozkrHorgr

Where abouts are you?

----------


## majic

Lybster, delivery can be arranged at cost

----------


## cat2411

If you have a few barrels, would you be willing to sell individual strips from the barrels, as my sister and myself would be interested?

----------


## majic

> If you have a few barrels, would you be willing to sell individual strips from the barrels, as my sister and myself would be interested?


When you say strips how many do you mean?

----------


## killarifts

im interested to buy some , please pm your contact details

----------


## SkozkrHorgr

Do you still have any barrels for sale?

----------


## majic

Yes we do what are you wanting

----------


## LENSMAN

Hi, do you still have any barrels left?

----------


## majic

Yes there are some still available how many are you looking for?

----------


## LENSMAN

Hi, looking for one, I've pm'd my number.

----------


## majic

Hi sorry but haven't got your number in pms

----------


## LENSMAN

Hi,

The messenger service is saying you need to clear your inbox before you can accept new messages.

----------


## majic

Sorry OK done

----------


## LENSMAN

Message sent.

----------


## majic

Some still available

----------

